# Bike racks question



## dazzlers82

What bike racks is everybody using, im quite short so think i may struggle with roof mounted but dont have a tow bar, ive seen a couple of boot mounts but are they likely to cause damage to the paint?


----------



## ENEP

What car modell?


----------



## dazzlers82

ENEP said:


> What car modell?


Ford Focus ST mk3.5:thumb:


----------



## ENEP

If you have a Thule center or reseller near by you might want to try one of their boot bike racks.

https://www.thule.com/en-gb/gb/bike-rack/trunk-bike-racks


----------



## dazzlers82

i dont have a thule centre but i have found this in halfords that looks reasonbly good, and i could put stickers under the feet to stop it scratching the paint ??

http://www.halfords.com/camping-lei.../saris-bones-black-2-bike-rear-cycle-carrier?


----------



## 182_Blue

I have a Thule 598 (Roof mounted), if you think you are too short you can use a little step that you simply keep in the boot.


----------



## Yellow Dave

The Thule 561 is a roof mount bar where the front forks fit direct to roof rack. You can get adaptors to change between 9, 15, and 20mm dropouts. 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=319426&productId=751111&storeId=10001

I'm 5'8" and manage to get my bike on the roof of a Ford S-max.


----------



## dazzlers82

need to find some second hand as there expensive for something im gonna use a handful of times a year and will need 2.


----------



## Darlofan

I have 2 Thule 532 roof ones and a 3 bike Thule tow bar one.
Roof ones I use when trailer or caravan is on. Easy to fit to roof bars and easy to attach bikes.
Tow bar one is easy to fit too, bikes go on it ok too although I'm never sure which way is best for bikes as I never put them the same way each time!!! Only issue with this one is the straps that attach the wheels are fiddly, clamps would be better but I got it off eBay so was cheap and not like I use it weekly.
The boot mounted ones I've never fancied in case the paint is damaged.


----------



## Alan L

The only thing about a boot mounted one, is the straps that hook onto the top of the boot will be putting a strain on your spoiler. I have roofbars and Thule 591's, but just bought a Thule 9503 towbar mounted one. On a Mk3.5 Zetec S. (Demountable and hidden towbar, not much use on yours though)


----------



## dazzlers82

Alan L said:


> The only thing about a boot mounted one, is the straps that hook onto the top of the boot will be putting a strain on your spoiler. I have roofbars and Thule 591's, but just bought a Thule 9503 towbar mounted one. On a Mk3.5 Zetec S. (Demountable and hidden towbar, not much use on yours though)


alan the straps will go through the gaps in the spoiler so no stress ive seen the same one im looking at fitted :thumb:


----------



## funkydunk

I have a boot mounted one. The straps have definitely marked the paint. Quite badly at the top.


----------



## MOB

I use a sea sucker

Awesome once you get over the fear factor lol


----------



## minidaveo

I run a Thule roof rack but +1 for the sea sucker they are suppose to be great and easy to store away in the boot


----------

